# Wrong type of engine oil in my Cruze



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

I would get it out of there ASAP, our engines are designed to run 30wt oil.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I highly doubt 10 pts difference will do any harm. But if your uncomfortable get it changed.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

More importantly, was it Dexos1 approved oil?


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't think it's something to get worried about.. I used to run 0W-20 in my honda that called for 5W-30 to see if I could get a fuel mileage difference. Ran it in my honda for two oil changes then changed back because it didn't make much of a difference.


----------



## Trinkah (May 3, 2014)

tkhan101 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just took my Cruze in for an oil change a couple days ago. It just occurred to me to look at the service report today and it seems like they put oil type 5W-20 instead of the recommended 5W-30. Should I be concerned?
> 
> Thanks


You should be checking the owners manual. Here is an online link for quick reference. Short answer, yes you should be concerned if the oil meets the Dexos1 specificiation or not and needs to be of the correct weight. 

Chevy Vehicle Manuals and Videos | Owners Manuals | Chevrolet

Choose your model year and then download the pdf. For my 2012 Cruze Engine oil specifics are covered on section 10-10 and 10-11.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I would get it out especially sinceit is summer and the temps will be getting hot. The 20 and 30 are more important when it is hot out and the engine will be getting hot. If it was winter I would say you would be okay but I would get it out anyway.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Was it Jiffy Lube because that wouldn't surprise me!


----------

